# That indicator that you’d commented...Do U Miss it 2?



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don’t follow/ subscribe to posts/ threads...don’t need a poke everytime there’s activity on a discussion. I do miss that little green indicator mark on the old forum that let a person know they’d commented on a particular thread on a page of search results. Always found it quite helpful. Can something like that happen again without a new barrage of swipey Walmart ads that disrupt the flow of reading a thread?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, I thought that was very useful too. Even if I am one and done (like the current flailfest about sax transposing), I like to know, as I usually follow those threads.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I DO miss it and would like to have it back.
Also the 'New Posts' to actually be NEW and not 1 or 2 new ones and the rest DAYS OLD. 
Clicking on 'Popular' is just adding an unnecessary step to see what the actual new posts are...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all, the eye has now been replaced with a "Following" icon.

*How To Know If You Posted In A Thread

Step One: *Check your preference settings by clicking on your account settings under your avatar near the upper right-hand side of the community.








That will bring you to a new page with some left-side navigation. Select preferences.








*Step 2: *Make sure you have a checkmark in "Automatically watch content you interact with" and then click save.








*Step 3: *Now when you check popular or new posts you will see an "following" under the title area.

It will also show on the thread list within a forum section.

Try it and let me know if it works for you.

*Alternative Methods For Users Wanting To Know If Someone Replied To Their Thread.*

There are a couple of ways you can avoid going back to look. You can try them both to see if one works for you.

*Option One*
If you use "new posts" to navigation the forum, the default filter is for unread post, so if it is not displaying for you there, there is no response yet.

*Option Two*
First, double-check your preference settings. Make sure you have a checkmark next to "watch content you create". You can even get an email notification if you wish.








If you have it set that way, you can navigate to following and click the "my discussions" tab.








On the "my discussions" tab, if the title is bold, it has unread posts in it.








Let me know if that helps at all.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I’m still seeing the eye, maybe a cache issue?

something else would be good because it gets confuse with the number of views stats


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

VSadmin said:


> Hello all, the eye has now been replaced with a "Following" icon.
> 
> *How To Know If You Posted In A Thread
> 
> ...


I did this and not a damned thing has changed. 
I don't think much of anything here actually works like we're told it will. 
But... Just keep swimming, just keep swimming...


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

VSadmin said:


> Hello all, the eye has now been replaced with a "Following" icon.
> 
> *How To Know If You Posted In A Thread
> 
> ...


I did this and see no change. The photo is a screenshot from after changing my preferences as described...I've commented in the Ishimori thread right in the middle and see no indicator of any kind.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Now I get alerts every time someone posts on a thread I've commented on and only posts I've commented on since making the change have "following" on the card...not at all what I was talking about. Worse. Much worse. The first sentence of my OP says I do not want to follow threads and receive alerts for activity and you (@VSadmin) direct me to set up exactly what I don't want. This new layout sucks for mobile, the pages bounce around while reading them to accommodate bull**** ads that blocks content and disrupt the flow of the page. Won't be paying for premium even if it means ad-free browsing. I have a few items to sell in the marketplace after the first of the new year, then I'm joining the crowd that's left already. Threads are largely populated by the same 20 or so members anyway and new quality content is rare outside of a few bright spots that are much easier followed through other platforms such as youtube and patreon.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I declined all notifications, but still see the "following" icon on the posts I've joined in. So it works for me. You just have to be logged in, which is best done using the "what's new" as your site home page in your browser. Then after you log in, you see every string that's been active since you left, with the "following" icon on those threads you participated in. You just gotta look for it.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Heya all,

If you have any questions about how to update your alert and notification settings please check out our FAQ below.









FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

No problems setting alerts. I guess there’s just no answer to my question and the feature has been lost. To use the follow function to do what I’m asking a person would have to go through every single post they’ve ever made and follow each thread individually. Not worth it. Weak.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Admin,

How about changing it so everyone automatically gets the little icon that indicates "you've commented on this thread" rather than making us go through all that complex customization nonsense?

"Well, you fool, it's so easy - just press F3-F5-F7-ALT-DEL-F12, then touch your left heel to your right ear lobe, then hold your breath for three minutes while chanting "there's no place like home" over and over - then when you put on your ruby slippers and click your heels three times..."

First they got us out in the rain filling our own gas tanks and washing our own windshields, then we had to start buying our own unreliable phones instead of using their reliable ones, then we had to check and sack our own groceries, now we've got to do their website design for them. What's next? Simple do it yourself instructions for emergency appendectomies?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

And maybe adding lounge threads that you're 'following' to show up in NEW when you're logged in. 
Hoop-JUMP Hoop-JUMP Hoop-JUMP
My legs are getting tired...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> How about changing it so everyone automatically gets the little icon that indicates "you've commented on this thread" rather than making us go through all that complex customization nonsense?


Not sure how to make this much easier, but I think this should do it... to follow a user (all their posts) hover over their name on any of their posts, select follow:









To follow any thread (see any new replies), select follow at the top:








You can then choose to get emails or alerts only:


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> How about changing it so everyone automatically gets the little icon that indicates "you've commented on this thread" rather than making us go through all that complex customization nonsense?


Not sure how to make this much easier, but I think this should do it...

*To follow a user (all their posts) hover over their name on any of their posts, select follow:*
View attachment 6651


*To follow any thread (see any new replies), select follow at the top:*
View attachment 6652

*You can then choose to get emails or alerts only:*









*To follow any Forum Section, select follow at the top and then select the details you want to receive notifications from:









Unfollowing is as simple as clicking "unfollow" from any of these items (same location as "Follow" option.*

To view all the content you are following and see the notification settings, simply go to the "Following" section of your account:









The Account Settings only applies to if you (by default) want to follow/receive notifications for your own posts or for posts that you interact with (reply/like)










I hope that helps avoid any complicated instructions because I find a simple "follow/unfollow" button to be pretty easy to understand and use 

Daniel


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

You appear to be wilfully misunderstanding what we're saying.

I will tell you how to make it MUCH easier.

When the user is logged in and looks at any listing of threads whether in the "recommended for you" or "new" or as the result of a search, have a small (I think it used to be green) indicator AUTOMATICALLY appear next to the thread title, which indicates that the person who's logged in, has previously commented on that thread.

This is how to make it "much easier".


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

turf3 said:


> When the user is logged in and looks at any listing of threads whether in the "recommended for you" or "new" or as the result of a search, have a small (I think it used to be green) indicator AUTOMATICALLY appear next to the thread title, which indicates that the person who's logged in, has previously commented on that thread.


The green indicator was presumably a vBulletin thing. It is still there in the stock xenforo installation, but is shown by a small version of your own Avatare over the thread OP Avatar. I think this is what you are wanting, as with other xenforo forums










However VS does not have this feature - but it does have an "eye" icon to show if you are following a thread (albeit with different terminology on the tooltip, ie the stock xenforo term "watched" instead of the VS "followed"









It is all very confusing because on all other xenforo forums, the phrase "follow" only applies to following people. Threads or forums are "watched" (as opposed to the vBulletin phrase "subscribed")


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, whatever. I don't know from "Xenfro" or "Vbulletin" or what have you.

The honest response from the powers that be, would probably have been "sorry, but the software we're using now doesn't have that option, and we're not high enough priority to get the programmers to add it".

Just answering the question honestly rather than sending us around the city on a wild goose chase and answering questions that weren't asked, is the preferred method, but it's one that IT people rarely choose.

(This is not directed at you Pete, I understand you're about as powerless as the rest of us.)


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

And another question:

Is a "Xenfro" a tightly curled hairstyle worn by foreigners?

Or is it "Zenfro" a tightly curled hairstyle worn by those monks who wear saffron robes but choose not to shave their heads?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

turf3 said:


> sorry, but the software we're using now doesn't have that option, and we're not high enough priority to get the programmers to add it"


But it does have the option, see my post above. It's not necessary to get programmers to add it as it as already there, just needs turning on.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

VSadmin said:


> Not sure how to make this much easier, but I think this should do it...
> 
> *To follow a user (all their posts) hover over their name on any of their posts, select follow:*
> View attachment 6651
> ...


yay, Nothing like passive aggressive site admin that choose to be flippant and ignore the question actually asked and instead supply, for the second time, instructions to do exactly what I said I didn't want to do. A simple response of,
"No, we got rid of that feature and it won't be back." Would've been much more appropriate.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

swperry1 said:


> I have a few items to sell in the marketplace after the first of the new year, then I'm joining the crowd that's left already.


Why wait? You already YAGE'd. Show some backbone, why don't you.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grumps said:


> Why wait? You already YAGE'd. Show some backbone, why don't you.


backbone? I'm not in a place I can take pictures or ship easily or my things would already be listed. What's it to you; Interested in some lightly used sax accessories I have no use for? Follow me using Daniel's instructions and you won't miss a post...fyi, my hiscox tenor case is not for sale if you're looking to upgrade that protec ??‍♂


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

swperry1 said:


> What's it to you...


I actually hope you don't go. Generally, you're a good sport; and they can be hard to come by 'round these parts.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I’m hoping for the best in terms of the forum. I’m obviously not happy with how some aspects are coming along, but will likely just take a break for a while and not leave permanently. Glad you received my last comment as the full-on sarcasm I intended.


----------

